# Beige/very light brown discharge at 5 weeks



## BeverleyLN

OK so i've read a hundred threads about this and always been reassured but now it has happened to me...

I'm 5 weeks today and this morning when i wiped beige/tan/very light brown discharge on tp.
I had a few cramps when i found out i was PG at 3 weeks 4 days and that lasted maybe 4 or 5 days but no cramps since thought i might had been getting a touch of thrush but that disappeared and now i have this discharge.

I am worried sick! gonna call the docs and see what they say.....


----------



## ami1985

maybe a lil infection hun? apparently discharge is normal and spotting xx


----------



## Smile88

Hi Hun, 

To be on the safe side and put your mind at rest call your doc; they'll prob get you in for some hcg bloods and a follow up set in 72hrs to check they are going up as they should and rule out the discharge being anything bad! 


X


----------



## BeverleyLN

Spoken to my docs and they said to keep a eye on it and if i get any more they want me to come in... feeling very scared right now


----------



## Smile88

If you feel worried or of it does get any worse, pop down to you A&E... They will transfer you straight to your EPU. They will more than likely do an internal to check your cervix and then take some bloods! 

Of you feel you can hold out to see how it goes just kick back, relax and get lots of rest! It is most probably nothing to worry about so try not to stress, stress isn't good :( 

Keep me updated hun x


----------



## griffinh

Don&#8217;t worry x I got my bfp at 3w6d 6 days ago at 10dpo. At 12-13 dpo I had some brown stringy CM when I wiped only, never enough to go on underwear, and like you I freaked. But the same morning I got it I had another very strong frer and a digital pos. I waited til Monday and tested again, another very strong positive within 20 seconds. I still get beige CM. if it&#8217;s brown, its OLD blood. So where bean has burrowed in, it migh have just taken a while for the implantation blood to come out. I was crying and a mess and I rang a midwife helpline who told me its completely normal and if im temping, watch my temps and test if I need to. My temps are still nicely high and ive been testing positive (I didn&#8217;t do one today yet lol) but ive been getting stretchy pains, and only once since Saturday have I had brown CM

As long as its not bright red, like a flow with cramping, you should be ok hun. Brown is old and normal, red is fresh and scary xxx


----------



## BeverleyLN

Thanks girls... Just gonna rest and relax today i haven't had any bad cramps at all so hoping it is normal.... can't help but worry we are so happy and excited about this baby and have even booked in a early scan in 10 days time.
Gonna calm myself down and try not to stress....


----------



## griffinh

:hug: xx


----------



## kittylady

I had spotting once during week 4 and once during week 5. Only a tiny amount of brown blood. I might mention it to the midwife but I'm trying to relax and not worry myself too much. 

I hope your ok but I don't think its too much to worry about.


----------



## griffinh

seriously hun itll be fine - only worry if it turns red xxx


----------



## BeverleyLN

It has gotten darker so now it is brown i've called the docs and waiting for them to call me back


----------



## kimberley3

i had beige about five weeks and i think its just when the is alot of discharge it looks more blocky colour as my cm is like ellow cream kinda colour. x


----------



## Smile88

Let us know what the doctor says :) 

Try not to panic hun, it's prob nothing to even worry about! Keep your chin up x


----------



## griffinh

its ok my cm was dark brown and chocolate brown :) then it went lighter and stringy lol. wasnt more than when i wipe and tests are still positive. xxx


----------



## pickleton

Hope everything goes ok. I had some brown cm a week ago and it turned out to be nothing, I had an early scan so they might do that for you too.

Fx'd for you. x


----------



## BeverleyLN

Thankyou 

Docs are closed until 2 and i've had a little more brown discharge when i last went to the loo but no blood or any pink/red... calmed down a little but still worried, hopefully the docs can give me some answers and maybe get me booked in for a scan


----------



## BeverleyLN

just returned from the docs she examined my and found that my cervix is closed but there was quite a bit of red/brown discharge... heartbroken.... booked in for a scan on thursday but going to see if i can find a private clinic to get one done tomorrow


----------



## kimberley3

could it be late implantion bleeding? see if your hospital do private scans as ours do on a tue and sunday they might do one there. x


----------



## BeverleyLN

Believe i have miscarried... lots of red with lots of clots... very upset seeing my GP today


----------



## griffinh

:hug: what time re you seeing the gp honey?xxx


----------



## BeverleyLN

waiting to hear back from them... DH has been a rock love him so much


----------



## kimberley3

hope your okay, glad you have your oh x


----------



## BeverleyLN

M/C confirmed with a trans U/S today.... Very surprise at how pain free it was.
Knew it was coming but still devastated...


----------



## knoxydd

BeverleyLN said:


> M/C confirmed with a trans U/S today.... Very surprise at how pain free it was.
> Knew it was coming but still devastated...

I'm so so sorry.. That must feel so terrible. It will happen for you. Goodl uck with your TTC journey.


----------



## kimberley3

im sorry, my mc had no pain bar backache and heartach keep strong x


----------

